# Diamonds Diva



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

https://facebook.com/?_rdr
Little Diva out of Diamonds from crossroad Boer 
Very very excited for this little girl. I had to sell my sons doe a few months back and told him he could have what ever doeling to replace her. He said right there he wanted a girl from Diamond. So she decided to go on the coldest night we have had and not kid in one of my stalls I spent a month working on. But my son is so excited and named her Diva.
I have issues with my links so hope it works


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! Are you buying the goat or born on your farm? I'm not on facebook so can't see pic.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I bought diamond from her and bred to my buck. My phone won't do any new apps so I can't post on here  I'm counting down the days for a new phone.
But she is cute. She's a red dapple but instead of white is like a silver grey color.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How neat! Congrats!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

the link didn't work..... congrats on the babies though! i think your son is smart to keep a Crossroads baby!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OK let's try this
Facebook.com/andersonboergoat
That one better work


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

that one doesn't work, either, Jessica. Oh wait - if you copy and paste it might. Well, it works but there is nothing I can find abut Diamond's Diva.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's a pic of Diva.  She is Dazzle's (our black dappled doe) half sister... Diamond is Dazzle's dam.  Congrats again Jessica! She is so cool!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh wow, what a little beauty! Thanks, Victoria!  Jessica, congratulations!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

OH WOW!!! Diamond really does throw lots of colour, doesn't she??? she's a beauty!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She is gorgeous! I can see why your son laid claim to her immediately!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Love the coloring!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you crossroad !!! Now I'll stop trying to share pictures lol 
I will for sure repeat this breeding again! I figured with my luck she would have had red boys  but they did good together. She's a great mom too. I am so very in love with this doe and wish I lived closer to crossroads so I could buy all her goats


----------

